# Will This Affect My No Claims



## Charlie9325 (May 5, 2011)

Over the winter I had the misfortune to hit a pothole resulting in cracked alloy and need for a replacement tyre

Contacted council and sent in claim. Received cheque for full amount last week with letter stating that when cheque is cashed I will have accepted their offer.

Insurance is up for renewal next month. Will this affect my no claims?


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Can't personally see why it would,it was a private agreement between you and your local council
I may be wrong though as insurance companies have a different view of things


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Shouldn't affect your no claims as you claimed off the councils insurance


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

alexandjen said:


> Shouldn't affect your no claims as you claimed off the councils insurance


this


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Dont worry as stated its the councils insurance... No collision.... Its a payment for the damage caused by council property.


----------



## Charlie9325 (May 5, 2011)

Thanks to all. That being the case do I have to declare it.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

No....well I don't kow anybody who would. :thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You were paid directly by the council or their Insurers?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Shiny said:


> You were paid directly by the council or their Insurers?


Either way would that make a difference ? I would think that claiming against the other party would not affect you as its only when claiming against your own policy, or being claimed by someone else again against your own policy ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

If it was paid by their Insurers, there is possibility that the claim may be registered on CUE, in which case he'd be better off disclosing it to his Insurers. http://www.insurancedatabases.co.uk/default.aspx

If it was paid by the Council, then it is up to the op to decide if he wants to disclose or not, but chances are it won't be registered anywhere.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

No you don't need to tell the insurance company if other company claimed responsibilty and settled claim. I know as my bmw was hit by another driver when I redid insurance they said they didn't need to know. When I recently changed insurance companies again they didn't need to know.


----------



## Charlie9325 (May 5, 2011)

Shiny said:


> You were paid directly by the council or their Insurers?


Direct from Council but I haven't cashed cheque in case it made a difference to my renewal premiums


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You'd be fine. 

Jen, you've been given duff information I'm afraid. It is condition of every policy that any claim must be notified to the insurers as soon as possible. For new insurance, the proposal form will ask if you have ever been involved in a accident, claim etc whether at fault or not. Even if you have claimed directly off the third party insurer and not involved your own insurers, the TP insurers are likely to be a contributor to CUE and, if flagged up at a later date, could cause problems with non disclosure.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Lloyd, does that then affect our own insurance if it was not our fault ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

I'd like to say no it doesn't and for years it has always been the case. But "some" insurers have a very precise rating system and sometimes a non fault accident can have a small bearing on their premium discount calculations.

Personally I don't agree with it, but I'm sure an actuary will have a go at justifying it statistically. 

Increasingly quote systems are being linked with CUE database which helps reduce the chance of non disclosure, but it isn't always spot on. My advice with insurance is to always err on the side of caution and disclose everything, that way it won't be used against you at a later date.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Sainburys, admiral and green insurance all stated they did not need to know as I mentiined it along with the claim of vandalism on the bmw. The only one they were interested in was the vandalism. 

I did contact my insurance at the time of the accident, someone drove around the corner in a car park and misjudged the corner as he was on his mobile causing damange to my car, he claimed full liability and his insurance dealt with it. 

So if your telling me 3 car insurances gave me duft info then I'm concerned.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Yup, unless it was over 5 (or 3 with some) years, the should have taken details and noted it as a non fault accident with a full recovery. Check the question on the "statement of fact" they should have issued when you took the policy out.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Nope when I advised them they said the info wasn't needed and that was 3 insurances companies.


----------



## Charlie9325 (May 5, 2011)

Shiny said:


> *You'd be fine. *
> 
> Jen, you've been given duff information I'm afraid. It is condition of every policy that any claim must be notified to the insurers as soon as possible. For new insurance, the proposal form will ask if you have ever been involved in a accident, claim etc whether at fault or not. Even if you have claimed directly off the third party insurer and not involved your own insurers, the TP insurers are likely to be a contributor to CUE and, if flagged up at a later date, could cause problems with non disclosure.


Thank you for your input. Regarding the small statement highlighted in bold, was that in relation to my question?

What is your recommendation for my query ?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Charlie9325 said:


> Thank you for your input. Regarding the small statement highlighted in bold, was that in relation to my question?
> 
> What is your recommendation for my query ?


It was.

If the council paid you and no insurers were involved, personally I wouldn't worry about it.


----------

